# PixieTypes



## Egao

Hi there,

Anyone ever got interested in the Pixiesdidit system?
Couldn't find a thread on that, sorry if there is.

It's a concept to help you get your stuff/day/clutter sorted out according to your MBTI.
It starts with a test, as these things usually go.

Much to my surprise, that classified me as an E/INTP (what they call "Smart freedom").
I'm not through with the book yet, but it's the first time EVER I was classified as an NT.
My default assumption is that I'm some kind of type 1 NF.

The description they give is not that far off, though. 

What do you think of the descriptions they give for your type? Does it look like you?

Here's a link to the test for those interested:
Types - Pixies Did It


----------



## tanstaafl28

I'm an NT for sure. It is pretty accurate. The quiz option just pops up and does a continuous loop, at least in Chrome.


----------



## Blue Wolf

I'm Fun Structure
You're a fun structure!

Funs: These types love use of color, going with the flow, and filing sometimes, piling during other times. They keep their to-do lists in their head, and need to work spontaneously.

Funs: You make up about a quarter of the population, much less than Classics-- merely because you are an interesting combination of both adventurous and practical. You know how to live in the moment, but you possess a practical side. The way this manifests itself in life? You get things done, but when it comes to how you do that, it’s in the spur of the moment and often unplanned. In Myers Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely SP, which stands for Sensing and Perceiving.


I never encountered this test before. It says that Fun Structure is xSTP.


----------



## Egao

Blue Wolf said:


> I'm Fun Structure
> You're a fun structure!
> 
> Funs: These types love use of color, going with the flow, and filing sometimes, piling during other times. They keep their to-do lists in their head, and need to work spontaneously.
> 
> Funs: You make up about a quarter of the population, much less than Classics-- merely because you are an interesting combination of both adventurous and practical. You know how to live in the moment, but you possess a practical side. The way this manifests itself in life? You get things done, but when it comes to how you do that, it’s in the spur of the moment and often unplanned. In Myers Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely SP, which stands for Sensing and Perceiving.
> 
> 
> I never encountered this test before. It says that Fun Structure is xSTP.


How do you feel about the description? Does it seem to fit your habits?
"Smart freedom" pretty much describes me, I'm wondering now if I should consider xNTP as a possible type. Honestly, I find is a bit farfetched as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Egao

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm an NT for sure. It is pretty accurate. The quiz option just pops up and does a continuous loop, at least in Chrome.


Yeah, the site is a bit funky on Safari as well.
I had to use several links from different sources to finally find one that would let me take the test.
Could you take it eventually?


----------



## Blue Wolf

Egao said:


> How do you feel about the description? Does it seem to fit your habits?
> "Smart freedom" pretty much describes me, I'm wondering now if I should consider xNTP as a possible type. Honestly, I find is a bit farfetched as far as I'm concerned.


I identify as an INTP, so it wasn't my expected outcome. I'm a mixture of working spontaneously and making lists. I tend to make more loose guidelines that I may choose to follow. If I go to the grocery store I'll make a list of items I'm afraid I'll forget to pick up, but fully expect to pick things up not on the list. I can loosely structure my fun like that. In a video game I might have a mental check list of things I want to get done in a certain order, which again may or may not happen. I think for me it's like the conflict between secondary Ne and tertiary Si. Can I sometimes get caught up in silliness or exploring? Yes. Do I want to lose track of my objectives and get nothing at all done? No. So I can see how I got the result I did, but I don't think I'm an ISTP or ESTP. My Se is pathetically horrible.

I took the test on Microsoft Edge.


----------



## The Dude

_I'M FUN STRUCTURE
YOU'RE A FUN STRUCTURE!

Funs: These types love use of color, going with the flow, and filing sometimes, piling during other times.They keep their to-do lists in their head, and need to work spontaneously.

Funs: You make up about a quarter of the population, much less than Classics-- merely because you are an interesting combination of both adventurous and practical. You know how to live in the moment, but you possess a practical side. The way this manifests itself in life? You get things done, but when it comes to how you do that, it’s in the spur of the moment and often unplanned. In Myers Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely SP, which stands for Sensing and Perceiving._

Sounds about right...some probably think I'm an NP because of all of the psychedelics I did many years ago.


----------



## Rong Wong

You are a smart freedom!

Smart Freedoms: These types hate anything boring, thrive off of flexible schedules and find time (and clutter) management challenging.

Smarts have visual memories and although they like to have things out, they need them to be orderly and neat. These types like set schedules and love making plans in advance. They aren’t always detail-oriented, and cabinets and filing systems tend to be treated as ‘deep’ storage spaces.


I create plans and to do lists but like a bit flexibility within them. Strictly regimented workplaces stress me. This was fairly accurate.

INTP


----------



## tanstaafl28

Egao said:


> Yeah, the site is a bit funky on Safari as well.
> I had to use several links from different sources to finally find one that would let me take the test.
> Could you take it eventually?


Stop The Press! I tried it again and it worked! 
I'M SMART FREEDOMYOU ARE A SMART FREEDOM!
*Smart Freedoms:* These types hate anything boring, thrive off of flexible schedules and find time (and clutter) management challenging.

*Smarts* have visual memories and although they like to have things out, they need them to be orderly and neat. These types like set schedules and love making plans in advance. They aren’t always detail-oriented, and cabinets and filing systems tend to be treated as ‘deep’ storage spaces.

*Smarts*: You are the clever ones. Almost too clever for your own good, as you usually end up running things and being in charge, even if you don’t want to be. You are natural leaders, holding everyone (including yourselves) to the highest standard. Intellectual, rational and analytical, you excel at solving complex problems. You make up a mere 10% of the population and in Myers-Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely NT, which stands for Intuitive and Thinking.

Are your test results accurate? Make sure to follow up on our website. Have a good friend nearby to give you her honest opinion. The personality you identify the most with is who you are — regardless of your quiz result!


----------



## Egao

The Dude said:


> _I'M FUN STRUCTURE
> YOU'RE A FUN STRUCTURE!
> 
> Funs: These types love use of color, going with the flow, and filing sometimes, piling during other times.They keep their to-do lists in their head, and need to work spontaneously.
> 
> Funs: You make up about a quarter of the population, much less than Classics-- merely because you are an interesting combination of both adventurous and practical. You know how to live in the moment, but you possess a practical side. The way this manifests itself in life? You get things done, but when it comes to how you do that, it’s in the spur of the moment and often unplanned. In Myers Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely SP, which stands for Sensing and Perceiving._
> 
> Sounds about right...some probably think I'm an NP because of all of the psychedelics I did many years ago.


It definitely fits your avatar LOL. I wonder about your type having been altered by the psykes though!
I like this typology because it gives different flavours of "somewhat chaotic but not totally" and "structured to a certain extent", which seem to me much closer to life than 'organized Vs messy'.


----------



## Egao

Blue Wolf said:


> I identify as an INTP, so it wasn't my expected outcome. I'm a mixture of working spontaneously and making lists. I tend to make more loose guidelines that I may choose to follow. If I go to the grocery store I'll make a list of items I'm afraid I'll forget to pick up, but fully expect to pick things up not on the list. I can loosely structure my fun like that. In a video game I might have a mental check list of things I want to get done in a certain order, which again may or may not happen. I think for me it's like the conflict between secondary Ne and tertiary Si. Can I sometimes get caught up in silliness or exploring? Yes. Do I want to lose track of my objectives and get nothing at all done? No. So I can see how I got the result I did, but I don't think I'm an ISTP or ESTP. My Se is pathetically horrible.
> 
> I took the test on Microsoft Edge.


Do you feel like you're adding structure to your mess, or sparkling some fun on your structure?
I identify as an NF and I do the former. And neither of the Organic descriptions fit me.
How do you feel about the Smart Freedom (=INTP) description? @Rong Wong seems to have a match with this one.


----------



## Jaune

I'M FUN STRUCTURE
YOU'RE A FUN STRUCTURE!

Funs: These types love use of color, going with the flow, and filing sometimes, piling during other times.They keep their to-do lists in their head, and need to work spontaneously.

Funs: You make up about a quarter of the population, much less than Classics-- merely because you are an interesting combination of both adventurous and practical. You know how to live in the moment, but you possess a practical side. The way this manifests itself in life? You get things done, but when it comes to how you do that, it’s in the spur of the moment and often unplanned. In Myers Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely SP, which stands for Sensing and Perceiving.

Well yes, this does fit my type. Although it seems like pretty much everyone else is getting this result.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I got Organic. They said authenticity means more to me than ambition. Sometimes I'm kind of bummed by how true that is; I sit on my ass a lot in fear that an action I might consider taking will make me appear disingenuous. I notice whether or not people seem fake and rude to me more than I focus on their "accomplishments," because I do feel the opposite happens much too often.

I also appreciate how they went into the urge to be service-oriented; to help people reach their potential. Something largely important to me. 

I'm pretty sure I'm ISFP and Organics are closely associated with NFs but regardless, makes sense.


----------



## brightflashes

I'm a smart freedom. So I guess an NT type with the perceiving function first. Sounds about right.


----------



## Chompy

Says im an NF type.

Organic Structures: Organic Structures have visual memories, and like to keep their household items neat and orderly. These types like set schedules but aren’t always detail-oriented, and cabinets and filing systems tend to be treated as ‘deep’ storage spaces.


Oof that hits close to home hahaha.


----------



## JosephZavala

Interestingly, there is something to read.


----------



## Darkbloom

Got Organic, think it's certainly the closest one out of the four options, not super relatable description-wise (relate to the gist of being NF-y and people oriented but the overall flowiness annoys my tertiary Se), also wouldn't say that leaning towards structured automatically means making lists or having a planner, relate more to general sense of forethought


----------



## eldor

interesting


----------



## DouglasMl

My result from This Quiz:

I'M SMART STRUCTUREYOU ARE A SMART STRUCTURE!
Smarts have visual memories and although they like to have things out, they need them to be orderly and neat. These types like set schedules and love making plans in advance. They aren’t always detail-oriented, and cabinets and filing systems tend to be treated as ‘deep’ storage spaces.

Smart Structures: Smart Structures have visual memories, and like to keep their household items neat and orderly. These types like set schedules but aren’t always detail-oriented, and cabinets and filing systems tend to be treated as ‘deep’ storage spaces.

*Smarts*: You are the clever ones. Almost too clever for your own good, as you usually end up running things and being in charge, even if you don’t want to be. You are natural leaders, holding everyone (including yourselves) to the highest standard. Intellectual, rational and analytical, you excel at solving complex problems. You make up a mere 10% of the population and in Myers-Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely NT, which stands for Intuitive and Thinking.

---------------------------------------
That would be _inside the ball park_ for me (reasonably accurate if not exact, opposed to far _out in left field_)


----------



## Djairouks

Got smart freedom

Pretty on Point, as I'm an INTJ.

Smart Freedoms: These types hate anything boring, thrive off of flexible schedules and find time (and clutter) management challenging.


----------



## Judson Joist

Organic Structure seems to fit me best which fits with my Big 5 type. SLOAI supposedly corresponds with ENFJ. This might explain why I feel invigorated by the scent of garden-fresh radishes.


----------



## Hexigoon

> *Organic Freedom
> *
> Organics have visual memories and although they like to have things out, they need them to be orderly and neat. These types like set schedules and love making plans in advance. They aren’t always detail-oriented, and cabinets and filing systems tend to be treated as ‘deep’ storage spaces.
> 
> Organic Freedoms: This type hates anything boring, thrive off of flexible schedules and find time (and clutter) management challenging.
> 
> Organic: You are the dreamers of the world. Making up 16% of the population, you value personal growth and relationships above all else. Authenticity and meaning are more important to you than ambition or achievement. You are idealistic, creative visionaries, and your household organizational style probably has more to do with how your environment makes you feel, rather than any dictums on how it should look and function. In Myers-Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely NF, which stands for Intuitive and Feeling.


True enough. Though I would say that, for me at least, achievement and ambition is what fills me with a sense of meaning and identity.


----------



## Zye

*I'M FUN FREEDOM*
YOU ARE A FUN FREEDOM!


*Funs*: If you got four or more A's, you're a Fun Freedom. If you got four or more B's, then you're a Fun Structure. These types love use of color, going with the flow, and filing sometimes, piling during other times.They keep their to-do lists in their head, and need to work spontaneously.

*Funs*: You make up about a quarter of the population, much less than Classics-- merely because you are an interesting combination of both adventurous and practical. You know how to live in the moment, but you possess a practical side. The way this manifests itself in life? You get things done, but when it comes to how you do that, it’s in the spur of the moment and often unplanned. In Myers Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely SP, which stands for Sensing and Perceiving.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

*YOU ARE AN ORGANIC FREEDOM!*

*Organics* have visual memories and although they like to have things out, they need them to be orderly and neat. These types like set schedules and love making plans in advance. They aren’t always detail-oriented, and cabinets and filing systems tend to be treated as ‘deep’ storage spaces.

*Organic Freedoms:* This type hates anything boring, thrive off of flexible schedules and find time (and clutter) management challenging.

*Organic:* You are the dreamers of the world. Making up 16% of the population, you value personal growth and relationships above all else. Authenticity and meaning are more important to you than ambition or achievement. You are idealistic, creative visionaries, and your household organizational style probably has more to do with how your environment makes you feel, rather than any dictums on how it should look and function. In Myers-Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely NF, which stands for Intuitive and Feeling.

~~~
Yeah, sounds right.


----------



## Judson Joist

Though I thought Organic Structure sounded like me, after taking the test, I got Smart Structure which isn't really surprising since it corresponds with NT. I still feel invigorated by the scent of garden-fresh radishes, though.


----------



## WarmMachines

_I'M FUN FREEDOM
YOU ARE A FUN FREEDOM!


Funs: If you got four or more A's, you're a Fun Freedom. If you got four or more B's, then you're a Fun Structure. These types love use of color, going with the flow, and filing sometimes, piling during other times.They keep their to-do lists in their head, and need to work spontaneously.

Funs: You make up about a quarter of the population, much less than Classics-- merely because you are an interesting combination of both adventurous and practical. You know how to live in the moment, but you possess a practical side. The way this manifests itself in life? You get things done, but when it comes to how you do that, it’s in the spur of the moment and often unplanned. In Myers Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely SP, which stands for Sensing and Perceiving._


----------



## Sybow

YOU ARE A SMART FREEDOM!

Smart Freedoms: These types hate anything boring, thrive off of flexible schedules and find time (and clutter) management challenging.

Smarts have visual memories and although they like to have things out, they need them to be orderly and neat. These types like set schedules and love making plans in advance. They aren’t always detail-oriented, and cabinets and filing systems tend to be treated as ‘deep’ storage spaces.

Smarts: You are the clever ones. Almost too clever for your own good, as you usually end up running things and being in charge, even if you don’t want to be. You are natural leaders, holding everyone (including yourselves) to the highest standard. Intellectual, rational and analytical, you excel at solving complex problems. You make up a mere 10% of the population and in Myers-Briggs-Keirsey-Jung lingo, your personality preferences are likely NT, which stands for Intuitive and Thinking.


Don't really feel like planning is my thing to do. It doesn't come naturally, but sometimes something just is that important that you need to plan for it.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

lol this is one of the only tests that thinks I am a sp I got fun freedom


----------

